# Bump on side of betta getting bigger



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi

I have had our betta for about 9 months, in a 2.5 gal tank.

I noticed about a month ago, a small nick on his side, that just looked like he might have bumped his leaf hammock and loosened a scale or something. That is what it looked like to me at the time. I have been watching closely, and it looks like this is getting bigger, and now looks like a lump. This picture is not very good, but you can just about see the lighter raised section on his side. (attached). I will try to take a better picture tomorrow.

What is this and what should I do?

I usually do one 50% and one 100% water change weekly using Reverse Osmosis water, Betta fish conditioner and Kents R/O Right to replace minerals. He's been fine otherwise and not shown any sign of not eating or any other strange behaviour.

Thanks,

Alison


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

I have read about aquarium salt, is this something that might be beneficial to try?

I tried to take a better picture, but Bobby is not co-operating right now...


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

AQ salt is good if he has a bonked scale or fin issues. (Worked great for fixing my daughter's betta's scales after I accidentally bonked him with the water change cup) I can't really tell from the picture what is going on with your fellow though.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

He may have gotten an infection in the area. 

From badman's disease page:



> Lumps and bumps that suddenly appear are usually bacterial infections. If the disease process is due to bacteria, it usually resolves by rupture (like a boil) pretty quickly. The white liquid that oozes out is pus that is formed when the white blood cells (immune cells) die while killing bacteria (in general). NEVER TRY TO POP OR SQUEEZE THE LUMP. Like a boil in humans, squeezing can cause regurgitation of the pus into the blood stream of the fish with deadly results. It is also not a good idea to seal a draining wound unless it is bleeding. The most common bacteria which causes such lumps is Columnaris or Aeromonas.
> 
> Wounds that are white on the edges and red in the center are most typically Aeromonas. Those that are red on the edges and white in the center are generally Columnaris. Both are gram negative bacteria. The best treatment for this is any sulfa antibiotic with trimetheprim. This can be put in the water and mixed with food -- if you can find Romet B use it.


Furan-2 also treats gram negative, as does Kanaplex.


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

HI - I managed to take a better picture - 

So after looking at this...do you think I should go with the aquarium salt or the antibiotics?

Does this look like just an injury that got infected? What else could cause a small growth on a betta? I'm hoping its not a tumor or something.

Maybe I could give him something better to eat? I just feed betta pellets (betta bio-gold with color enhancers), and sometimes some freeze dried worms.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Now.. to me, that doesn't look like a regular infection site. Maybe lympho? Or a tumor. I'm not experienced with either of those, so I'm a bit reluctant to offer advice, all I know is that fish can live quite long lives with either of those conditions...

How's he acting now? Like usual, or as if he's feeling poorly?


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

He's acting fine, eating normally.

I changed his water and tank gravel completely today. Thought a thorough clean might help.

Hopefully someone will chime in...

Thanks!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope so, too. 

It's good, though, that he's acting normally. Usually a fish with a massive lesion will at least be showing some sign of disease.. being normal means it's less likely to be something horribly fatal. 

I do know there's people here who've had fish with tumours and lympho.. perhaps I'll pm one or two, if I can remember who they are..


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help Aus!

I was going to go to Petco today, so hopefully someone will chime in, then I'll know what to pick up if I need to medicate him or something.

I'll look for aquarium salt anyway,

Alison


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, so I went to petco and found this stuff called Bettafix.
Now I read on this forum that its really not so good for betta's!? Its just tea tree isn't it? (melaleuca is the botanical name for tea tree)

I gave one dose. (1 tsp in his 2.5 gal tank) Please someone tell me if this stuff is ok!!!

Also, the guy at petco told me opposite information to what I've been reading on the forum....he was pretty sure he knew what he was talking about too. He said to not change the water 100%...ever. Just do 50% changes 2x per week and use a gravel vac. 

Also he said I may be overfeeding, (I feed 2X per day, 5 or 6 mini pellets at a feeding) He said only once per day and only 2 or 3 pellets.

He said my betta was probably stressed with the too frequent water changes and not building up good tank micro-organisms, and possibly overfeeding.

So now I don't know what to believe! I'm sure the folks on here have been keeping bettas for a long time and know what they are talking about....so I'm more apt to listen to advice on the forum....I just don't want to stress my poor fish out! 

Thanks!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm one of those people who had a betta with a tumour. I assume it was cancer. Poor little guy, he was acting completely normal and active with a great appetite to match up until the day he died. Not knowing what to do, I tried multiple medications to get rid of the tumour and I'm sure that shortened his lifespan. None of the meds helped to cure it. However, the tumour didn't look like the swelling that your fish has (my fish had a completely smooth circular lump on his side that continued to grow outwards as time passed), Alison, so I'd suggest contacting OldFishLady for advice.

If I were you, I'd stop using the Bettafix until we can establish what that swelling on him actually is. All of the medications with the -fix at the ends of their names contain tea tree oil, which damages a betta's labyrinth organ. As you probably know, they are not like other fish and do not take the majority of their oxygen with their gills. Without the labyrinth organ, they cannot breathe air at the surface, and will eventually suffocate.

Petco guy is partially right, partially wrong. If you want to go through cycling your tank and have a filter, than the two 50% changes per week + once a week gravel vac are good. Just keep in mind that in tanks under 5 gallons, keeping a stable cycle can be somewhat difficult. If your tank is unfiltered, you'll have to continue with the 100% changes. 100% changes are stressful to a fish, but not as stressful as ammonia-filled water. You are overfeeding a bit since Hikari Bio-Gold is significantly larger than many mini-pellet brands, so do cut down to 2 or 3 pellets per meal with twice-a-day feedings, but don't reduce to 2 - 3 pellets per day.


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for responding, that is very helpful.

I think I'll change his water to get the tea tree oil out, I don't like the sound of damaging his labrynth organ.

I'll ask old fish lady what she thinks this is.


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, so I'm looking for a place to post something to Old Fish Lady directly, but I don't see where I can do that. Anyone know?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=17234

Click on the tab that says "contact info" and you'll see a link to send her a private message. Hope she can help you out, best of luck.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Ha, deso, cross-posted.

Great minds etc. >>


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks you two!

I'll message her!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hard to tell much by the pic...can you try to get a pic of the area with the flash...that might help some to at least see the area in question....

If it is Lymphocystis=the lump generally will appear whitish/pinkish color cluster and being a virus-there is not really a treatment, however, is usually isn't fatal unless it impedes on daily living.

If its a tumor-not a lot can be done either and while some tumors can kill the fish-usually they are slow growing-but it depends on what type it is and location of the growth. Usually a tumor is fatal when it grows large enough to affect internal organs not the tumor itself per se.

It also could be a parasite and treatment can vary on this-usually manual removal with tweezers-but it hard to say if that is what is going on-usually if it is a parasite the Betta will be flashing or trying to rub it off by hitting its body on object in the tank.

Since he is otherwise acting his normal self, eating, swimming, responsive to you...etc......Not really any treatment I would recommend, however, you could try Epsom salt (_Not aquarium salt_) and see if that would have any effect on the swelling/edema of the lump-It may or may not help-but it won't hurt either.

If you want to try the Epsom salt, since he is otherwise acting okay-I would treat in his tank.
Use a cup to premix and dissolve first-Add Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and just enough hot water to cover-once nearly all dissolved-then add either fresh dechlorinated water or some of his tank water to fill the cup up. Slowly add the dissolved Epsom salt water to his tank over about 30min.

Premix your replacement water to use for water changes in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-Add the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal to use for water changes to provide proper dosage. Premixing just makes it easier to maintain the therapeutic dosage when making partial water changes.

I would make every other day 50% water changes with the premixed treatment water for the next 10-14 days. maintain water temp in the 77-78F range during treatment.

If you have a tannin source of either IAL (_Indian almond leaf_) or naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf-you can add this to both the tank and the premixed treatment water. The added tannins can help toughen scale/fins as well as the antibacterial/fungal properties.

Good luck....


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Oldfishlady!

Thanks for responding! I have printed out your directions, and will try the Epsom Salts. Can this just be Epsom salts that I buy from walmart in the blue bag, or do I need a special epsom salt that is made just for aquarium use? (I have a bag from walmart already).

I will try get a better close up picture and post later.

I haven't noticed if he is rubbing up on anything....he really seems to be acting normally to me. He's never been a super active fish ( he has a big billowy tail, which seems to slow his movement a bit, and he prefers hanging out near the surface mostly), but he can dart around if he wants to. (like if I'm trying to put him in his cup to change the water).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What you want is Magnesium sulfate...I don't think they sell it at fish shops....What you have sounds like the same thing I use......


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'd just like to post an update....

I've had epsom salts in the tank now for 7 days, and I just got the Indian Almond leaves in the mail yesterday from singapore. I put one leaf in the tank, and today the water is light brownish....and smells a little like old laundry. ( is this normal? the smell I mean)...I expected the color, not the scent!

The bump does not look like it's changing though, seems the same size as it was. Bobby is behaving normally still though.
I've been feeding slightly less, only 4 mini betta pellets 2X a day. (I think I was overfeeding a bit).
And I'm doing the 50% water changes every 2 or 3 days, and I got a gravel vac for the gravel.

I also got him a 'floating betta log', which, once he got used to it, has been his favorite place to be. 

I'll update at the end of treatment....


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh one more question....how long can I keep the same IAL in the tank? Do I take it out after a few days, or can I leave it in there indefinately? Can I add more leaves? Is one in the tank enough? 

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You can add as many as you want, however, the more you add the darker the water-IME with really stressed and/or sick fish the darker the better.

I remove the leaves every week or so-depending on how they are breaking down and some I leave until they do totally break down-but I also have NPT and want that decomp for the CO2 it creates.

Make sure your replacement water has the tannins as well....

As I posted earlier-since this might be a tumor-not much can be done except to keep him comfy-he may or may not respond to the treatment....but it won't hurt either and can help make him comfy....


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi OldFishLady,

Thanks again for the advice! 

I'm coming onto 14 days with the epsom salts treatment (2 tsp per gallon strength), and was wondering how I would now 'wean' him off of the epsom salts? I would think changing out to normal water again suddenly would be a bit stressful.

I have 1 gallon of water ready to do a 50% water change tomorrow. I put the 2 IAL's that were in his tank in the new water to 'steep' overnight. Those 2 leaves made his tank water really dark, which is good, although I think a third would make it really, really dark....so I took the 2 out of his tank water and put them in the new water.

So, do I add less epsom salts to the new water for subsequent changes? Maybe only 1 tsp, and then at the next 50% change, make it half a tsp etc, until I'm not adding any? And just keep diluting his tank with 50% changes from now on? 

I'm going to stop doing 100% changes from now on and just gravel vac and do 50% changes every 3 or 4 days. (he's in a 2.5 gallon tank with a gentle filter - its one of those Aqueon mini bow tanks)....would that be ok?

Also...the water I use is reverse osmosis and I add Kent's R/O Right minerals and betta water conditioner. Is this good? I will also keep the IAL in there from now on.

He is still behaving normally, I noticed he made a nice bubble nest in his floating betta log today. NO change to the lump, I will try take a pic tomorrow when I do the water change. Hopefully if it is a tumor, it is slow growing, and we can still enjoy his company a while longer....I'll try keep him comfortable.

Sorry about all the questions!

Alison


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The way I like to get them re-acclimated from a treatment-

I make small water changes using fresh dechlorinated water for a few day. Then I use the tank water for a day or so-Then I add them back to their main tank

Ask all the questions you need...that is what a forum is for after all....

Look forward to the pics....


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I tried to snap some pictures, but it was really difficult to get close and stay in focus...I think my camera must not be very good! Here were the best ones - It does look like the lump is now all the same blue color as the rest of him, and is no longer white in the center, so perhaps the treatment has helped heal his scales in that area.

Thanks for all the help! I'll post an update if things change any more. Right now I will just leave the IAL in the tank at all times.


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm updating this thread, as my situation has gotten worse :-(

After the Epsom salts treatment, I floated Indian almond leaves in the tank at all times, and (on the advice from a guy at petco - note to self....DON'T take advice from the guys at petco! - Although I'm sure he meant well) he said to not do 100% water changes as that was what probably caused the stress and the lump....I bought a gravel vac and for the next 2 - 3 weeks, just changed 50% of the water every 3 or 4 days, using the gravel vac. All his water changes, had the IAL soaked overnight. 

Anyway...after a few weeks, I suddenly noticed he was getting fin rot on his top fin! I immediately changed his water 100%, took out ALL the gravel, went and got AQ salt and have just finished a week of AQ salt treatment. (1 tsp/gallon) plus stress coat, changing the water 100% everyday for about 8 days. (He's in a 2.5 gallon, but for treatment I just used 1.5 gallons.) I use Reverse Osmosis water plus "RO Right" minerals to add back some minerals to the RO water.

So now the poor guy has this lump, which has not got better from the IAL, plus fin rot.

I feel awful!

After the AQ salt treatment, the lump has turned white, and grown - see picture. Does this mean anything? It was blue before, like the color of his scales... if you look at the previous pictures. 
It almost looks like I could scrape it off, but I dread to do anything like that.

anyone have any advice!


----------



## AlisonK (Nov 19, 2011)

anyone?


----------

